# Looking for Land



## Shane Dockery (Mar 6, 2010)

Looking for 250-400 acre hunting land for 2010-2011 season for myself and 3 other hunting buddies in Meriwether, Heard, Carroll, or Coweta counties.  Please PM with any details.  Thanks!


----------



## Shane Dockery (Mar 14, 2010)

Guys,  thanks for the PM's.  I'm looking for land to lease for myself and my hunting buddies, not join a club.  Thanks for any help.


----------



## Shane Dockery (Apr 27, 2010)

ttt


----------

